# 3 DIFFERENT CODES



## UPSDREW (Jun 13, 2009)

I HAVE A 97 MAXIMA AND LIKE AN IDIOT I DECEIDED TO CLEAN THE ENGINE. NOW THE SES LIGHT CAME ON AND IT IS HARE SHIFTING INTO 1ST GEAR. I HAD THE CODES CHECKED AND CAME UP WITH THE FOLLOWING: P0325, P0405 AND P1705. CAN ANY ONE HELP ME PLEASE?:wtf:


----------

